# Can we get m.gbatemp.net back?



## imgod22222 (Nov 8, 2008)

The mobile site? please?





I can has it back?


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 8, 2008)

Where did it go?


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 8, 2008)

You do know that is no longer the address right?

http://mobile.gbatemp.net/

Looks like it's under maintenance right now though.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 8, 2008)

m.gbatemp.net won't return, because the new servers can't handle a single character like "m" as a subdomain. You will have to use mobile.gbatemp.net.



			
				jumpman17 said:
			
		

> You do know that is no longer the address right?
> 
> http://mobile.gbatemp.net/
> 
> Looks like it's under maintenance right now though.


Yeah, it's been like that forever. It's shame really, it was really handy for mobile devices. It was announced as a big GBAtemp feature, but in the end it just disappeared. Just like the podcast actually, there are less episodes than ever and even worse: the feed isn't updated, so I can't listen the new ones.

It's great to rant a bit every now and then


----------



## Little (Nov 8, 2008)

well wumga.com does give you the latest newsfeed from gbatemp! i had no idea that linked to wumga actually =o


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2008)

I love wumga!

Little.... can you please finish your PSP version?


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome! bookmarking now! =]


----------



## Little (Nov 9, 2008)

sure.... what do you want on a PSP version?


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess I showed up too late to ever try m.gbatemp.net, was it the same as Wumga or did it have the full functionality of GBAtemp? It'd be pretty sweet to have a fully working mobile GBAtemp; I've posted from my DS occasionally, but every page takes about five minutes to load, probably in part because the CSS is included instead of being linked to, which is just silly in this day and age.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 10, 2008)

a mobile site would be great.

on the naming, how about wap.gbatemp.net? that would make sense and be a little easier to type


----------

